

MDesigns MCube: gorgeous, flexible, solar-powered, and stunningly affordable - pg
http://www.inhabitat.com/2007/09/07/prefab-friday-mdesigns-mcube-green-home-1/

======
ivankirigin
Pre-fab is the future. It's turning a luxury into a commodity: good design.

It'll also make it easier to automate the construction process.

I was talking to an apartment developer at Ignite Boston who said that the
Chinese are about the trounce all construction companies in the US because
they actually have process-ized and optimized their methods. This is what
allows them to build manufacturing cities so quickly.

As the industry gets globalized, US companies will experience what the "big 3"
automakers felt with the Japanese.

The winner in a post-processized construction market will be the good
designers.

------
binnymathews
Looks like a very elegant product.

As with anything solar-powered,MCube's success will be based on how its
pricing compares to the current average home, not other MCube like homes.
Government subsidies are helping solar electricity generators to narrow that
gap with conventional utility companies on a cost / watt basis.

I believe a policy decision like that will be necessary for MCube's mass
adoption.

------
patrickg-zill
Comments on the site have good points - though a neat design, the house really
wouldn't work in say, Boston, or even WashDC.

------
rms
That's great. I'd like to see one made livable on $100/square feet though.

------
mhb
No screens?

------
dappelbaum
looks cool to me!

